# Smaller Charmin bathroom Tissue rolls!!!!



## kleenex (Sep 7, 2012)

okay so I was at my local grocery store today picking up a couple of food items and was walking down the isle with the toilet paper in it.   

I looked at the Charmin Toilet paper and saw something different.

I say the a NEW Charmin red package that now says it has Duraclean texture on it.  

http://demandware.edgesuite.net/sit...roductimages/00037000833185.jpg?sw=330&sh=330

Note the 165 2-ply sheets per roll...   4.27 by 4 inches per sheet.


Now compare that new roll to the older roll in the same red package

http://demandware.edgesuite.net/sit...roductimages/00037000239994.jpg?sw=409&sh=409

Note the 176 2 ply sheets per roll....  4.27 inch by 4 inches per sheet.

I saw a whole lot of the blue labeled packages at the store with the 176 2 ply sheets per roll. 

I just thought I would let you know.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2012)

The incredible shrinking package.  Manufacturers have decided it's better to reduce the quantity on a package and charge the same rather than keep the quantity the same and raise the price.  It's happening all the time.  

Remember when tuna came in 7 ounce cans?  Over time they shrank to 6.5, 6.0, 5.5 ounces.  Are they 5.0 ounces already?

They also try to confuse you to make price comparisons impossible.  Take a look at paper towel packages.  They come in different sizes with anywhere from two to 15 rolls in a package.  Then they vary the number of sheets on each roll from 64 to 90.  Then they change the size of the sheets.  Infuriating!


----------



## jabbur (Sep 7, 2012)

It's just like everything else.  Smaller size, same price.  You can't get a half gallon of ice cream.  They are pushing 1.5 liter sodas.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2012)

America's butt is getting bigger and the toilet paper is getting smaller, that ain't right.

 It's time to wake up America!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 7, 2012)

They have been doing that for years. I remember around 1970 when one-pound coffee cans went down to 13 ounces, and then 11 ounces, but the can stayed the same size.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate the fact that everyone is pushing the double rolls. My toilet roll holders don't hold double rolls.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I hate the fact that everyone is pushing the double rolls. My toilet roll holders don't hold double rolls.


There are extenders that work for many toilet paper holders. Would they work for you?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 7, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> There are extenders that work for many toilet paper holders. Would they work for you?


Probably. But, they gave those away when they started to sell those rolls. I have looked, but couldn't find any. I also resent having to spend money so I can have a funny looking arrangement for my toilet paper.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Probably. But, they gave those away when they started to sell those rolls. I have looked, but couldn't find any. I also resent having to spend money so I can have a funny looking arrangement for my toilet paper.


Yeah, I got a free one when they were offering them online. I don't use it because the double rolls work on mine. I know what you mean though!


----------



## kleenex (Sep 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I hate the fact that everyone is pushing the double rolls. My toilet roll holders don't hold double rolls.



With the way they keep on shrinking the rolls it will not matter soon


----------



## taxlady (Sep 7, 2012)

kleenex said:


> With the way they keep on shrinking the rolls it will not matter soon


That seems logical, but they seem to poof them up with air.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That seems logical, but they seem to poof them up with air.


I wish I had invented and patented the "air poofing machine." I'd be rich by now, since half the products out there poof everything up to make them look bigger (toilet paper, bags of chips, etc.).


----------



## bakechef (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree about the paper towel thing, it is impossible to make a comparison between brands, they all have different sized regular sheets, select-a-size, one ply, two ply, etc...

I just buy a 12 pack of scott paper towel and move on with life.  My criteria for paper towel, no select-a-size, white, no pattern.


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 8, 2012)

And some bars of soap that used to be just a block now have a curved shape that results in a smaller bar and less soap.  The package looks the same, and who thinks to check the weight on a bar of soap?  Don't like that part.  But I do like that the wet bar doesn't stick tight as it dries on a flat surface.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 8, 2012)

Toilet paper is one thing, but what irritates me the most is when they downsize the amount of food that comes in a can or other package and you have recipes that call for the old size.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 8, 2012)

Time to get a bidet...plus, they have many uses...


----------



## Hoot (Sep 8, 2012)

kleenex said:


> It has Duraclean texture on it.


   Is that like sandpaper?


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 26, 2013)

Well I have no idea when this happened but I noticed just today that my jar of Mayonnaise is no longer 32 oz. 

The only reason I even noticed is that there was a banner on the label that said "New Jar, Same Size"

That is when I looked    

And the price of that smaller quanitity keep going higher.  

Giant Eagle is having them on sale this week for 2.99 and I will be buying a bunch of them.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 26, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Is that like sandpaper?


Crepe paper (alla 1960's European toilet tissue) was quite economical and effective.  Too bad Sear's did away with their big catalog. I currently prefer Scott 1000 sheet single ply (4.5 x 3.7").  It permits me to control the number of plies (3 to 5 sheets per wad) and minimize the impact on my septic system.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> Crepe paper (alla 1960's European toilet tissue) was quite economical and effective.  Too bad Sear's did away with their big catalog. I currently prefer Scott 1000 sheet single ply (4.5 x 3.7").  It permits me to control the number of plies (3 to 5 sheets per wad) and minimize the impact on my septic system.


Crepe paper was when you were lucky. This was the most common TP in Europe in the '60s. It was hard and shiny and water repellent on one side and quite rough on the other, but I am told it wasn't as hard on septic systems or the waterways.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 26, 2013)

That's the stuff!  A little bit went a long way.


taxlady said:


> Crepe paper was when you were lucky. This was the most common TP in Europe in the '60s. It was hard and shiny and water repellent on one side and quite rough on the other, but I am told it wasn't as hard on septic systems or the waterways.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> That's the stuff!  A little bit went a long way.


It was hard to find that picture. I had to type "gammeldags lokum papir" (old-fashioned outhouse [slang expression for a washroom] paper in Danish) to find that picture.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> America's butt is getting bigger and the toilet paper is getting smaller, that ain't right.
> 
> It's time to wake up America!


 


I could never buy those. Hubby uses a whole regular size roll when he goes, I'm scared the smaller rolls disappear cardboard and all 

I've considered replacing the TP with kitchen toweling !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 26, 2013)

taxlady said:


> It was hard to find that picture. I had to type "gammeldags lokum papir" (old-fashioned outhouse [slang expression for a washroom] paper in Danish) to find that picture.



I can't imagine using that stuff!

I thought it was bad when my Grandmother talked about using old dress patterns and the Sears Roebuck catalog!

I wonder what became of poor old Roebuck!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I can't imagine using that stuff!
> 
> I thought it was bad when my Grandmother talked about using old dress patterns and the Sears Roebuck catalog!
> 
> I wonder what became of poor old Roebuck!


When I lived in Denmark, I used that stuff to write letters. 

We bought the soft stuff for at home, but still met that other stuff in public washrooms. You could hear other people doing the same thing: take a big wad and "scrub" it until it's not as "sharp".


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Crepe paper was when you were lucky. This was the most common TP in Europe in the '60s. It was hard and shiny and water repellent on one side and quite rough on the other, but I am told it wasn't as hard on septic systems or the waterways.



Wow.  Looks like a combination of butcher paper and a brown paper bag!  Apparently our ancestors survived, we're all stiil here.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 26, 2013)

I think you'll come out ahead in the long run by installing a bidet and going commando.  TP's are expensive.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2013)

i think it's time for people to learn the old boy scout maple or oak leaf/middle finger method.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i think it's time for people to learn the old boy scout maple or oak leaf/middle finger method.


Just be sure you know what poison ivy and poison oak look like.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 27, 2013)

You people!  You're making this thread as good as Today's Funny.

I remember long time ago as a little city girl using my aunt's outhouse and recall the smell but not what sort of paper there was.  I especially remember one trip to 'the house out back' when there was a big ol' black snake lying on the path between me and the convenience.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 27, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> That's the stuff! A little bit went a long way.


 
I found a roll of this when my Gran passed away. Had no idea what it was!

I used it to wrap cookies and snacks for lunchboxes


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 27, 2013)

taxlady said:


> It was hard to find that picture. I had to type "gammeldags lokum papir" (old-fashioned outhouse [slang expression for a washroom] paper in Danish) to find that picture.


Because this type of papir was not perforated another advantage was that the dispenser had a serrated blade  which permitted cutting sheets to the size desired.


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 16, 2013)

Yesterday I went shopping and TP was on my list.

I bought the kind I always do - Charmin Ultra Strong.

This morning when I put a new roll on the dispenser it looked funny to me.

It lookes narrow - too much of the spinner on my dispenser was showing.

I grabbed the cardboard core from the old roll and held it against the new roll.

I was right.

Now it's 1/4" narrower.  

When will it stop ?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 16, 2013)

Look at the positive side, Mrs.
Remember how hard it used to be to get that spring loaded spindle lined up and inserted into the rails when the rolls reached side to side with little room to spare?


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 16, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Look at the positive side, Mrs.
> Remember how hard it used to be to get that spring loaded spindle lined up and inserted into the rails when the rolls reached side to side with little room to spare?


 
LOL  yep .. but you know that aggravation is really quite healthy for a body .. it's gets the blood flowing really fast - unclogs the arteries


----------



## pacanis (Sep 16, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> LOL yep .. but you know that aggravation is really quite healthy for a body .. it's gets the blood flowing really fast - unclogs the arteries


 
There is only one thing a person needs to think about unclogging in the bathroom. Their ear wax of course


----------



## kleenex (Sep 16, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Yesterday I went shopping and TP was on my list.
> 
> I bought the kind I always do - Charmin Ultra Strong.
> 
> ...



HMMM I am going to have agree with you on that.

OHHHHH and when did the Charmin rolls of toilet paper in the blue package wind up cutting cut to 164 sheets a roll  They were 176 sheets a roll.  NOWWW The rolls in the blue package have *ONE* less sheet per roll than red ones


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that facial tissues are not as wide as they used to be?  We buy Scotties and they are shorter than their traditional length.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 16, 2013)

The only thing getting bigger is me!


----------



## kleenex (Oct 7, 2013)

The COMPANY now says they made the toilet paper smaller in order to flush better andddd they say that move some important fibers to like the middle of the roll so it cleans better.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 7, 2013)

kleenex said:


> The COMPANY now says they made the toilet paper smaller in order to flush better andddd they say that move some important fibers to like the middle of the roll so it cleans better.



It's nice to know they've got my back!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 7, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I hate the fact that everyone is pushing the double rolls. My toilet roll holders don't hold double rolls.





kleenex said:


> With the way they keep on shrinking the rolls it will not matter soon


I have noticed that some brands of "double" rolls do fit my toilet roll holders now.


----------

